# Drinking System for Urban environment?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
I need an Drinking System for an Urban environment. Mean I will use PET Bottles with Water from the Store.
I found this: https://sourcetacticalgear.com/hydration-accessories/115-convertube-hydration.html
29€ sound good bu the Pipe is very short.
Does anyone know other supply?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It looks decent to me. I am a big believer in camel backs.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Hi
I dont know which System I should take: (the first 2 use the same bladder!)
https://sourcetacticalgear.com/packs/78-rider-3l-hydration-pack.html
Black, Coyote, Multicam








https://sourcetacticalgear.com/packs/79-razor-3l.html
"Brown"/ Multicam








Black ,Coyote ,Multicam, Olive 
https://sourcetacticalgear.com/packs/74-tactical-3l.html#/color-black/volume-3l_100oz









I use the: RUSH24™ Backpack
sure in black:


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

no idea?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Drinking system or water filtration device? Lifestraw, Berkley, Sawyer, Katadyn.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is what I have but doubt I'll get a chance to fill it. Water system here is strange. Second image is what I have filled with water, 260 gallons fits thru a reg. door.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> Drinking system or water filtration device?


The first one.

oke? A little bit to large to carry around.


----------



## Guywithagun (Apr 11, 2017)

Basically what I did was use a regular cooled water bladed for a backpack from Walmart and extended the hose to work with my shoulder bag instead as well as got some aluminum tubing to go around it to keep it from tearing. I also put a sawyer filter on the tip for purification when needed. It wouldn't be hard to either alter a backpack to accept one or find one that does if shoulder bags aren't your thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

your hot water heater holds 30-50 or more gallons of water that you can drink. also check into rain barrels.
there are also water bobs that you can pre fill using the bath tub.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

berkey's are great so is the life straw family filter takes out viruses and stuff. 
Berkey Water Filter Systems - World Leader in Portable Water Purification


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

I just looking for an mil grade drinking system for my backpack.


----------



## emmawatson7867 (Aug 1, 2017)

Mind blowing. i will recommend to go with it.:tango_face_wink:


----------

